
Human mind excels at quantum-physics computer game - stared
http://www.nature.com/news/human-mind-excels-at-quantum-physics-computer-game-1.19725
======
philipswood
The science-fiction author Greg Egan is probably stoked... Check out his
"Border Guards" short story. It had a quantum sport reminicent of this.

------
xyzzy123
Wait until they try American fuzzy lop :p

Then they'll find the stack trace of a universe crash when someone wiggles the
konami code

------
CarolineW
Nice to see this resubmitted after I submitted it a few days ago but it got no
traction. One of the authors is a friend of mine - it's an intriguing piece of
work.

~~~
stared
I call it HN-roulette. As a side note, I am also friends with one of the
authors (Jacob). And as a self-ad - I am also developing a quantum game
([https://github.com/stared/quantum-game](https://github.com/stared/quantum-
game), albeit with a different goal, and based on a different subset of
quantum mechanics).

